# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 June 2007)

The July ASF stock tipping competition approacheth!  Time to spare a thought for your competition entry for next month.

Fab has a clear lead so far this month with SDL, having achieved a very impressive return of 74%. In second and third place we have billhill and Ken with their selections CFE and ELK, having achieved solid returns of 45% and 42.59% respectively. Can Fab hang on to the top spot over the last few trading days of this financial year?

This month's competiton also introduces a new competition sponsor - IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday June 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

As always, the best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## drillinto (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ZDX

Thank you, Joe !


----------



## vishalt (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

BLY


----------



## chops_a_must (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

nwe

:


----------



## hangseng (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

MUN thankyou Joe


----------



## Sprinter79 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CNM thanks


----------



## imajica (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AED thanks


----------



## petervan (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

erl thanks joe


----------



## aaronphetamine (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AAR again please Joe.

Thank-You.


----------



## jtb (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

EMR thanks Joe


----------



## clowboy (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

rmg please joe


----------



## rub92me (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hi Joe. Taking a punt in Puntland this month. RRS please


----------



## kevro (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

RDS thanx Joe


----------



## powerkoala (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

rbm pls


----------



## krisbarry (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

WGP, thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

rmi thanks


----------



## dj_420 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

GBG thanks joe


----------



## moneymajix (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

IMI

Cheers


----------



## alphman (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AEE please.


----------



## sam76 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

VSG please


----------



## UPKA (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

MGO for me thanks, upward trend, should be listed in North America soooooon...


----------



## bigdog (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Joe,

MEO: MEO AUSTRALIA LIMITED


----------



## CanOz (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

MOG please.

Cheers,


----------



## chicken8 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

FNT thanks


----------



## Gurgler (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

WME please, Joe.

(appreciate all you do for us, BTW)


----------



## nioka (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AGM please. Probably won't double like some of the penny dreadfuls but it is time for a healthy rise.


----------



## willget (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ptd,thanks


----------



## Uncle Festivus (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

GCR please


----------



## ROE (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

PRE please


----------



## TheAbyss (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

HLX thanks


----------



## doctorj (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hmmmm, EGO doesn't qualify and EMR is already gone, so I'll take PCL please.


----------



## billhill (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

cfe again thanks Joe


----------



## insider (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CTS please senor


----------



## zuluwarrior08 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

KIM thanks


----------



## marklar (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

YML please

m.


----------



## moses (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

GLF please


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

WAS Thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

just for a change................CEO


----------



## explod (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

JRV for me thanks joe


----------



## speves (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

WCP thanks Joe........


----------



## Maddy (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Joe,

APG please

Thanks!!


----------



## Go Nuke (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Might just pick *SPH* please.

Haven't done much research this month.


----------



## mickqld (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

SSC please Joe.


----------



## resourceboom (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ROC please!!


----------



## Bomba (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

GSE thanx


----------



## YELNATS (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AGY thanks Joe, will either make me or break me, regards YN.


----------



## Broadside (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

cash please 

no, seriously.....BMN


----------



## Pat (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

RVR for me please Joe.


----------



## twojacks28 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

bzi thanks


----------



## kgee (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AQL thanks joe


----------



## RichKid (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

COE please Joe


----------



## watsonc (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

SYN thanks.


----------



## Moneybags (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

SRH please Joe

MB


----------



## steven1234 (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

TRF thanks


----------



## LetItRide (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AAO thanks


----------



## drasicjazz (27 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

*DIO* will do the trick for me
thanks


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

*sar *


ah-lets get ready to rumble (etc etc etc)


----------



## Trader Paul (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*



Hi Joe,

LMP ... let's saddle up this recent listing, for July's challenge ... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## bruno (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

sbl thanks joe


----------



## Nathan_b (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

pen or tam thanks joe


----------



## deftfear (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ANH please Joe


----------



## Gar (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

AAM again please joe

:horse: :


----------



## stockmaster (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

auz


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

BSM


----------



## Craze0123 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CME


----------



## the barry (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

aex, still waiting on those drill results


----------



## juiceman (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

At least i'm predictable
INL please joe


----------



## j4mesa (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ADY please....


----------



## chicken (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Joe, Chicken goes with  AGM  again


----------



## redandgreen (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

URA 
thanks Joe


----------



## doyoureallycare (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

dyl thanks


----------



## Col Lector (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

I'll give AJL a roll thanks Joe..


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

VCR time is ready


----------



## Agentm (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

adi.


----------



## Boyou (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CFU ....a definite roughie,but.........

Thanks Joe


----------



## whitta27 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CIG please joe - Caspian oil and gas


----------



## james99 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Mee (again) thanks v. much Joe.


----------



## BUY&SELL (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

HTX please Joe


----------



## etrader1 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hi Joe

I would go for PPP for July. 

Cheers!

etrader1


----------



## canny (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

*NWA* please Joe.
Should be nearly ready to Blow!! (Pun intended!)


----------



## Bush Trader (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hi Joe

If we can take options, can you mark me down for NWRO.  It a tradable equity isn't it

Cheers

Bush Trader

PS I Know my posts have been down, however it rained and there was crop to plant!


----------



## canny (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Options not allowed Bush Trader - it's in the 'roools'!!

Glad the weather is letting you plant out though - how you holding up in the drought and then floods? Which is the worst


----------



## motion (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hey Joe, 

Going to change and take GRK =

Thanks Joe


----------



## legs (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

leg please ....just like my name


----------



## HOMER J (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Ill go with SLA thanks


----------



## zed327 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

MLS thanks Joe


----------



## bean (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

RND thanks Joe


----------



## wintermute (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ACE for me this month, though maybe too early...

Tony.


----------



## jaguar2001 (28 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

DWY - Dwyka Resources please.


----------



## Ruprect (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Thanks Joe - could i please have SRZ.


----------



## nizar (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*



etrader1 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I would go for PPP for July.
> 
> ...




Top pick this one.

I'll go for ESG thanks.


----------



## ekman (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

DYE please Joe thanks


----------



## Bush Trader (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*



canny said:


> Options not allowed Bush Trader - it's in the 'roools'!!
> 
> Glad the weather is letting you plant out though - how you holding up in the drought and then floods? Which is the worst





Thanks for asking Canny, we've had Good rains, no floods as yet.  There is an old saying "there's money in mud and none in dust".

Back to business could I take GGP please Joe

Cheers

BT


----------



## Ang (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

GDM please Joe


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

DYL thanks


----------



## --B-- (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

ISS please


----------



## justjohn (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CCV again thanxs Joe:dunno:


----------



## The Mint Man (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Im going *MOO*, Monto Minerals.


----------



## Bushrat (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

SSN 
thanks


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hi Joe ,

Please can you put me down for *CXY*

Thanks

PG


----------



## greggy (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Hi Joe,

Please put me down for IRM, an iron ore stock.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

Put me down for CBH please.
Looks like i just sneak in.


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

*GMR*, Golden Rim Resources thanks Joe!  ( I guess *BON* will take off now I haven't picked it)


----------



## jammin (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

BTV again thanks Joe.
Trying third time lucky.


----------



## dhukka (29 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

PWK thanks


----------



## sydneysider (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

MKY, vastly under rated u speccy.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

UOG tanks.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

CRC  for me  thanks Joe


----------



## rico01 (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

POL4 me thank's JOE


----------



## Mofra (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

I'll take MGX thanks


----------



## ALFguy (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

OCO please Joe


----------



## weston (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*



Joe Blow said:


> The July ASF stock tipping competition approacheth!  Time to spare a thought for your competition entry for next month.
> 
> Fab has a clear lead so far this month with SDL, having achieved a very impressive return of 74%. In second and third place we have billhill and Ken with their selections CFE and ELK, having achieved solid returns of 45% and 42.59% respectively. Can Fab hang on to the top spot over the last few trading days of this financial year?
> 
> ...




rmi please joe , we will hit jackpot


----------



## ALFguy (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*



weston said:


> rmi please joe , we will hit jackpot




Weston, RMI has already been taken. Use the search function to check.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

PSA(if I make the cut).


----------



## noirua (30 June 2007)

*Re: July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------

